# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  προβλημα με firewall(port 1935 tunnelling protocol)

## takismusicpro

Γεια σας
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι στην σωστη ενοτητα, ενημερωστε με αν πρεπει να μεταφερω το θεμα στη σωστη. 
Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια αν γνωριζει καποιος.
Παρακολουθω μια συνδιασκευψη μεσω της πλατφορμας big blue button και συμβαινει το εξης. Οταν καταφερω να μπω δτην ηλεκτρονικη ταξη         στις ειδοποιησεις μου βγαζει αυτο το μνμ«A firewall is preventing your client from connecting directly on port 1935 to the remote server. Recommend joining a less restrictive network for a more stable connection» με αποτελεσμα να με πεταει εξω μετα παο λιγο.
Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει???
Χρησιμοποιω mac os 10.13 χωρις antivirus me syndesh forthnet

----------

